# Hello from New user on this site



## halloweenbarbara (Jun 26, 2010)

Just officially signed up! Been on other sites and visitor but decided to sign up. Looking forward to the Sat. chats!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Barbara.


----------



## halloweenbarbara (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks! Have been on Garage of evil for a while and looking forward to the chat part of this site!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Barbara - welcome to HF!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum, Barbara.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome. There are chats going on every night...feel free to pop in and let us pick your brain...:zombie:


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hmmm....something about this sounds familiar. Hello Barbara.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice Barbara call DL. Nice to see you HB.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Do I know you as HalloweenBarb?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Love to chat with you some time, but I'm a quite one. lol


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

welcome Barbara .


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome Barbara to the chattiest forum in the universe !!!!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

